# Shenmue



## Lacedaemonian (May 17, 2004)

Has anybody played Shenmue or Shenmue 2?  Shenmue is the greatest game ever made (in my eyes) and I would recommend it to anybody who loves a good story.  It was also the most expensive game ever made (Guiness Book of Records).  Sadly the first installment of the game can only be played on the Dreamcast, but it is such a great game that I suggest you go out and buy a second hand Dreamcast to play the game on.  I own two Dreamcasts just in case one breaks, the game is that good!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 17, 2004)

LOL!! Now that is truly dedication!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

It is the greatest game ever made.  Without question.


----------

